# ENDURAGen Implant



## CVelez (Nov 17, 2009)

I am looking for the code for ENDURAGen Implant right lower eyelid.  Docs offices said they used 15120 but this does not seem correct to me.   Any suggestions.   I was looking more at the acellular xenograft area.   


Thanks 

Charla


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 18, 2009)

*15430*

15430	Acellular xenograft implant; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children
will be the correct CPT code. 
ENDURAgen is not allograft. 
Note:
Acellular porcine dermis (Enduragen; Tissue Sciences Laboratories, plc., Aldershot, U.K.) was recently introduced as a biologic implant and it is compositionally similar to Alloderm. However, no data currently exist regarding its biomechanical properties and potential use as an alternative implant to Alloderm in static facial sling procedures.
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/121607698/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## ASC CODER (Nov 18, 2009)

It would fall under an unlisted procedure and Medicare many times considers non-autografts to be not separately reportable. They allow some such as mesh for certain hernias. So it would appear you that you report the code for the procedure and either modifier 22 it or also code an unlisted code and send in supporting documentation 
excerpt from codecorrect.

I had a ocular plastic docter who wanted to bill for this and  we researched and researched and it still fell under unlisted....

good luck


----------



## tincyr (Nov 25, 2009)

Actually I agree you code the xenograft on this. When these tissue substitutes are being used throughout the body, you still default back to the integ codes to place them.


----------



## CVelez (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.   I did go with the xenograft code.


----------

